
Google tackles new ad fraud scheme - tareqak
https://security.googleblog.com/2018/10/google-tackles-new-ad-fraud-scheme.html
======
jwilk
Archived copy, which works with JS disabled:

[https://archive.is/v6oKf](https://archive.is/v6oKf)

------
tareqak
Buzzfeed article related to the same:
[http://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/craigsilverman/how-a-
mas...](http://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/craigsilverman/how-a-massive-ad-
fraud-scheme-exploited-android-phones-to)

